# Haunted House Lyrics



## thefestcalendar (Sep 29, 2016)

Here are the lyrics to Haunted House:


HAUNTED HOUSE

Oh no! Here we go! 
Walking through the haunted house
The haunted house, the haunted house
What do you see?

Boy: I see Skeletons!

Skeleton: Good evening, would you like to dance with us? 

Oh no! Here we go! 
Walking through the haunted house
The haunted house, the haunted house
What do you see?

girl: I see a witch!

Witch: Would you like to have some soup...with worms? Hee hee hee heehee!

Oh no! Here we go! 
Walking through the haunted house
The haunted house, the haunted house 
What do you see?

Boy: I see a ghost!

Ghost: Ooooooooo….

Oh no! Here we go! 
Walking through the haunted house
The haunted house, the haunted house
What do you see?

Boy: I see a monster!

Monster: Raaaaaw...Just kidding, didn’t mean to scare ya., would like to be my friend?

Kids: Sure!

Monster: Yippee! I’ve got some new friends!

Oh no! Here we go! 
Walking through the haunted house
The haunted house, the haunted house
What do you see?

Boy: I see a zombie! 

Zombie: Yes, I’m a zombie. But no, I’m not an unintelligent, people eating, troublemaker. No. I’m just an ordinary friendly zombie who enjoys knitting clothes for my monster friends.

Oh no! Here we go! 
Walking through the haunted house
The haunted house, the haunted house
What do you see?

Boy: I see a vampire!

Vampire: If you have time, please join us for the annual Halloween dance party downstairs! Haahahaha!

kids and monster family: la la la la la la…...


----------

